# Cube Carbonrahmen TWIN MOLD TECHNOLOGY - Was ist das?



## cube_mtb (14. März 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

weiß einer wofür dieses TWIN MOLD TECHNOLOGY steht? Cube bietet zwei verschiedene Typen von Carbonrahmen (zumindest für die HT's) an: TWIN MOLD TECHNOLOGY und ADVANCED TWIN MOLD. 

Ist ein Carbonrahmen nach der TWIN MOLD TECHNOLOGY zu 100% aus Carbon und komplett aus einem Stück oder sind da noch andere Materialien (z. B. Alu)?

Cube erklärt auf der Homepage diese beiden Begriffe, aber keine meiner Fragen konnten durch diese Erklärung beantwortet werden. 

LG aus Brandenburg


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (15. März 2013)

Kann es sein, dass Twin Mold die einfachere Tube-2-Tube-Technologie verwendet, während bei Advanced Twin Mold der Rahmen als Monocoque gefertigt wird?
Oder ist Monocoque inzwischen Standard?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube_mtb (15. März 2013)

Ich kenn mich da leider nicht so gut aus...


----------



## cytrax (16. März 2013)

Oh Mann fahr einfach! Wenn du ne Rechnung hast und der Rahmen kaputt gehn sollte geh zum Händler und klär mit dem alles ab. Denk nicht soviel nach, Carbonrahmen halten schon einiges aus. 

Benutz das Bike und fahr schöne Trails und Touren damit


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (16. März 2013)

Hey was ist denn dir für ne Laus über die Leber gelaufen?
Es gibt vielleicht Leute, die wollen mehr als nur fahren und etwas über die technischen Hintergründe erfahren.

Ich finde die Frage übrigens auch hochinteressant und würde mich sehr über eine kompetente Antwort freuen.


----------



## cytrax (16. März 2013)

Dann versuchs beim Cube Support oder im Carbon Thread. Hier wird euch das niemand erklären können. Über die Leber sind mit gestern nur ein paar Augustiner gelaufen  also sorry wenns zu schroff war  Es hat sich halt angehört als würde sich der TE nicht aufs Bike trauen weil er vielleicht meint es hält ihn nicht aus nur weils aus Carbon is


----------



## fkal (16. März 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Hier wird euch das niemand erklären können.



aja

TWIN MOLD TECHNOLOGY: Der Name weißt darauf hin, dass einfach die Rahmen aus zwei gleichen Teilen aufgebaut wird. Zu sehen in diesem Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nVbmcnsXXs"]Trek Madone Frame - YouTube[/nomedia] (bei ca. 4:50 wird dann gesagt, dass diese Halbschalen zusammengefügt werden)

ADVANCED TWIN MOLD TECHNOLOGY: Hier geht man vermutlich so weit weg wie möglich vom Halbschalenprinzip wodurch sich noch weiter Gewicht einsparen lässt.

//Dies sind reine Vermutungen, welche aus den Namen herausgezaubert wurden.


edit: Beim googeln habe ich grad eine Form auf der russischen Cube-Seite gefunden, welche meine erste These bekräftigt: http://www.cuberussia.ru/technologies/twinmold_technology/


----------

